# A Traveler Just wondering. . .



## Bridgeknitter (Sep 18, 2014)

As an American who will be spending a couple of days in Zurich before Rhine River Cruise to Amsterdam, then 3 days each in Paris and London, it just occurred to me to ask whether any of you might recommend yarn shops in any of those places? We have lots of sightseeing planned, but I believe my sweet hubby wouldn't groan TOO much if I asked to pop into just one overseas shop. Perhaps there's some local specialty yarn one might want to check out?

Thanks for your input--please be sure to let me know if you live in one of these areas or have traveled there?


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Enjoy your cruise. Was always a wish of mine to cruise the Rhine.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Sounds like a lovely holiday, hope you have a great time ☺


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Can't help. But wishing you a wonderful trip.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Have a wonderful trip. Always wanted to o something like that. Flight is too long now.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Have you looked on the KnitMap? It's only as up to date as contributors (like you and me) make it, but it might be helpful: http://www.knitmap.com/

When we were visiting overseas cities, I never thought about seeking out yarn shops. I still wouldn't. If I happened across one on our wanderings, I stopped in to see what was on offer. To date, I've bought two balls of yarn in Italy - forgot which city, and one in China - forgot which city. I did eventually wind them into cakes, but haven't knitted anything with them ... yet.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for the link to Knitmap JJ - very useful.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

judypfennemore said:


> Thanks for the link to Knitmap JJ - very useful.


Remember, there's no automatic updating on stores' statuses. Any given store may or may not be in business. Phone ahead!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

When in London you could try http://iknit.org.uk . I Knit is a lovely little store where they have some of their own brand yarns near Waterloo station, the street it's in sometimes has market stalls which might be fun to browse. It's also very close to the London Eye and the South Bank which is lovely to walk along. You can also get a river cruiser to Greenwich from there. It's a lovely area, enjoy your trip


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

We took a Viking cruise with that same itinerary. It was wonderful. I hope you enjoy it as much as we did. I got a souvenir skein at a nice yarn shop in Amsterdam. I'm sorry I can't remember the name or location of the shop, but it was in a popular tourist area. Have fun people watching there!


----------



## sunnygal (Dec 5, 2015)

Bridgeknitter said:


> As an American who will be spending a couple of days in Zurich before Rhine River Cruise to Amsterdam, then 3 days each in Paris and London, it just occurred to me to ask whether any of you might recommend yarn shops in any of those places? We have lots of sightseeing planned, but I believe my sweet hubby wouldn't groan TOO much if I asked to pop into just one overseas shop. Perhaps there's some local specialty yarn one might want to check out?
> 
> Thanks for your input--please be sure to let me know if you live in one of these areas or have traveled there?


Have a great time. Sorry can't give you help as I haven't traveled to these countries Enjoy


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Bernina has a retail outlet in Zurich! https://www.bernina-zürich.ch And they are having a sale until mid-August. Mostly sewing and quilting but they may have yarn. Time to stock up. Also, check out this blog post - a little dated, but the recommendations may be good. European department stores usually have a good yarn and handcrafts department. http://destinationmacaron.blogspot.com/2013/04/yarn-stores-in-zurich.html


----------



## maureen0614 (Dec 16, 2012)

I've been to Stephen and Penelope in Amsterdam - the "Stephen" is Stephen West, but he's never there - small shop but friendly staff and yarn I haven't seen in the US.
Loops in London is on my list to check out when I'm there at the end of August. If you are lucky enough to take a day trip from London to Bath, "A Yarn Story" is a terrific small shop which is actually run by a young American woman.

I love to look for yarn shops when I travel - even if I don't find yarn to purchase, I get to meet local knitters who are always friendly and helpful.

Have a wonderful time!

Maureen


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Have a wonderful trip. :sm09:


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

If you are on a cruise/tour then your best bet might be the tour directors. We did a two week Amsterdam to Budapest tour making a number of day trips along the way. There was just one town that we visited that had a yarn shop in the area we were visiting. The tour directors checked out the availability, said that would be the only one and that turned out to match my experience. I asked in other places but no shops.



Bridgeknitter said:


> As an American who will be spending a couple of days in Zurich before Rhine River Cruise to Amsterdam, then 3 days each in Paris and London, it just occurred to me to ask whether any of you might recommend yarn shops in any of those places? We have lots of sightseeing planned, but I believe my sweet hubby wouldn't groan TOO much if I asked to pop into just one overseas shop. Perhaps there's some local specialty yarn one might want to check out?
> 
> Thanks for your input--please be sure to let me know if you live in one of these areas or have traveled there?


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Loop in London.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Remember, there's no automatic updating on stores' statuses. Any given store may or may not be in business. Phone ahead!


Thanks too for that advice! Will be using on an upcoming trip to Fladagen.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

imalulu said:


> Loop in London.


Totally endorse that one - beautiful selection and the staff are friendly and most helpful. Lots of other interesting shops in the area plus a decent pub not too far away.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

maureen0614 said:


> I've been to Stephen and Penelope in Amsterdam - the "Stephen" is Stephen West, but he's never there - small shop but friendly staff and yarn I haven't seen in the US.
> Loops in London is on my list to check out when I'm there at the end of August. If you are lucky enough to take a day trip from London to Bath, "A Yarn Story" is a terrific small shop which is actually run by a young American woman.
> 
> I love to look for yarn shops when I travel - even if I don't find yarn to purchase, I get to meet local knitters who are always friendly and helpful.
> ...


Thanks for the heads up on Stephen and Penelope - I'm hoping my kids will us for an outing to Amsterdam !


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh my, have fun! I have not been to any of those places for over 25 years, but hope you find some good places.


----------

